# tomorrow????



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

havent caught not one fish is weeks going tomorrow to fish a shallow muddy water res what would you guys do.???? oh mostly deadfall but one decent patch of weeds thnx for any tips


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i've been catching on spinnerbaits and swimbaits above weeds and flipping-jig/beaver in the wood, and weightless senkos when nothing else works, but those fish are usually smaller... i also fish a muddy, shallow resevoir quite often, i like black spinnerbaits with a colorado and an indiana blade.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I fish a small trolling only lake that is always muddy. I have always had great luck on a black/blue jig and a dark trailer. If the sun stays away a black buzzbait has work for me also. If the lake is pressured hard try to swim the jig all the way to the boat.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> I fish a small trolling only lake that is always muddy. I have always had great luck on a black/blue jig and a dark trailer. If the sun stays away a black buzzbait has work for me also. If the lake is pressured hard try to swim the jig all the way to the boat.


i have so many black and/or blue lures and baits because i fish this mud puddle so much, its ridiculous, lol.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i managed 1 dink bass came on a black and blue single colorado spinner with a rattle


----------

